# TWW- Strong Positive OPK 2 days before AF due



## Liser67

Hi everyone! I'm hoping you guys can weigh in on this subject (either tell me what you think, or share your personal experience). 
DH and I are ttc. We miscarried back in November and are ready to try again. Although they are expensive, I have been using the Clearblue Advanced Digital OPK since the day I finished my last period. I ovulated around December 28th-29th. My periods are very regular, and so is my ovulation. We have been trying to conceive for about 6 months now, and I always ovulate around the same time every month.
Anyway, I've been experiencing some symptoms, and I don't really know what to make of them. My breasts are tender (but this comes and goes), I have been feeling nauseous this past week, my cm has been clear/white and wet (sorry- tmi), not dry like it should be since AF is coming in a couple of days, and I have been craving mushrooms like crazy! (I HATE mushrooms). I've taken a couple of HPTs and they have come up negative. This morning I took an ovulation test (I used an opk strip instead of the CB digital) and it was a very strong and clear positive. Within 2 minutes the test line was significantly darker than the control line. What do you guys think? Bump, or no? Anyone else have a similar experience. I know that the only way I'll know if I'm actually pregnant is by waiting it out, but it's always nice to hear what others have to say. Af is due in 2 days, and I haven't had any signs or symptoms that she is on her way, and I'm 10 or 11 dpo. Also, when I was pregnant the first time, I didn't get a BFP until almost 2 weeks after I missed my period. This is why I'm not overly concerned about the BFNs I got this week. Just curious if I can take the very strong positive on my OPK as a good sign. I've attached a picture of my OPK. Test line is the one on top, control line is the one on the bottom.
 



Attached Files:







photo7.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 41


----------



## babifever

I've heard that positive opks can sometimes indicate pregnancy. Maybe the opk is more sensitive and you are...


----------



## Liser67

Thanks for the response. From what I've read, you're right. I've come across quite a few forum threads that say that a positive opk can be indication of pregnancy. I hope this is the case, but I'm still skeptical. So far every thread hat I have read where someone has a positive ovulation has lead to them getting a BFP, but I don't want to get my hopes up. Only time will tell. In the meantime, it's nice to hear what others think. I find for the most part everyone on this site is so supportive, and I enjoy hearing from others.


----------



## Liser67

Still getting a BFN on the hpt, but I'm still getting a positive opk. My test line is still darker than the control line. I decided to try the Clearblue digital test to see if that would come up positive as well, and it did. AF is due tomorrow. Not sure what to think right now :S


----------



## Liser67

** I didn't mention that it was the Clearblue digital ovulation test, not a digital pregnancy test.


----------



## Liser67

Tested again this morning with fmu. Positive ovulation test strip, and another flashing smiley face on the Clearblue digital ovulation test. Also used an internet cheapie hpt and I can see a shadow of a line. I know I can see something there, but it's just so faint, that I really don't want to take it as a positive. DH and I will BD just in case.


----------



## hiphophooray

Im going through kind of the same thing. Mine isn't a strong as yours but here is my 6 dpo opk test!
I thought I had implantation cramping yesterday, but I dont know what it feels like so not sure. I have no signs of o right now so I highly doubt its a late o. Hope not as DH and I can't bd for a couple more days :/ good luck! Ill be stalking you :happydance:


----------



## Liser67

Keep testing daily. Hopefully your line gets darker and it's an indication of a bfp to come. I highly doubt that I'm ovulating again. I have always been regular. AF is due today, and no sign of her. My fingers are crossed for the both of us! Keep me updated too!


----------



## lisap2008

A positive OPK in the 2ww can be a good sign , LH and HCG are sister hormones only HCG has a slightly different structure which is why ovulation tests can turn positive at the presence of HCG but pregnancy tests will not be positive under the presence of LH. Usually if the OPK is turning positive due to the presence of HCG , then a HPT will be positive as well.


----------



## mum140381

a hpt will be positive before an opk i got my bfp at 8dpo and the opk went positive at around 12dpo i was testing daily with both i would say you are ovulating and may have failed to ovulate the first time round xx


----------



## mera.mera

I always wonder about using opk as hpt because i read that they gives you earlier result as LH and HCG are the same ... as i know you can say LH contain A and B and C so the opk search for A ,B ,C in your urine And the HCG contains A ,B ,C and D so they looks for ABCD in your urine .. NOw you can understand that opk can be used as a hpt but hpt can't used as a opk 
So you may be pregnant keep us updated about your news i'm curious to know if opk can give positive result earlier than hpt


----------



## hiphophooray

I noticed some ewcm appear so mine very well could be late o i guess. So aggravating i may be starting the TWW over again! I took another opk and it was an even darker one than before. Liser when r u testing again?


----------



## emma4g63

last cycle i had a chemical preg.. but i know when i ovulated it was late in my cycle but cd29...i then carried on to take OPKS and HPTS just incase..
i implanted on 9dpo.. and bmy opks where still strong.. they went from pos... to lighter.. to then back to dark .. not pos but strong.. and stayed like that until i got the bfp at 12dpo..so it is poss for it to pick something i think...
as my opks never went light until i started to bleed.. and they were strong from implantation but HPTS where all neg

fx to you both


----------



## Liser67

I really don't think I'm ovulating again, but it is possible. I don't have ewcm, it's lotion-like right now (sorry tmi). I have quite a few of the internet cheapie ovulation strips and hcg strips, and 0 will power to wait, so I'll most likely be testing everyday until I get a clear answer. Like I said in my original post, with my first pregnancy, I didn't get a positive hpt until I was 2 weeks late. Af was due today and no sign of her yet. I'll keep updating.


----------



## nikkchikk

If you got a 2 week late bfp last pregnancy, chances are you are not sure of your O dates when you are TTC. Opk would not shoW positive before an hpt. Are you temping? This is the only reliable way to confirm ovulation?

BFPs don't take 2 weeks to show. It is usually a case of ovulating later than you thought.


----------



## hiphophooray

NikkChikk i know its different for everyone, but I actually ended up in the ER again for what I thought was a cyst rupturing. I actually asked the doctor about opks as hpts and she said opks can actually be more sensitive and show indications of a positive before an hpt can, but aren't always accurate or reliable so to always confirm with an hpt.love hearing stuff lile that from an actual.medical professional and not dr Google! Good news here no cysts at all! Which means my pinching/cramping pain yesterday could very well be pregnancy/ implantation related! i was also able.to Bd with DH today in case im ovulating again. Overall a good day I'd say, and feeling very optimistic again! Liser I can't wait to see your tests! I so hope this is a good sign for you and not a late o!


----------



## Liser67

I have been ttc for 6 months now and my period has always been regular as well as my ovulation. With my first pregnancy I was 5 weeks when I finally got my positive test, so I really don't think that my ovulation was off. Dr said that it is common to sometimes get a late bfp. Going to bd anyway just in case. Only time will tell. Hiphophooray, glad to hear all is well. Hope we both get our bfp soon!


----------



## nikkchikk

hiphophooray said:


> NikkChikk i know its different for everyone, but I actually ended up in the ER again for what I thought was a cyst rupturing. I actually asked the doctor about opks as hpts and she said opks can actually be more sensitive and show indications of a positive before an hpt can, but aren't always accurate or reliable so to always confirm with an hpt.love hearing stuff lile that from an actual.medical professional and not dr Google! Good news here no cysts at all! Which means my pinching/cramping pain yesterday could very well be pregnancy/ implantation related! i was also able.to Bd with DH today in case im ovulating again. Overall a good day I'd say, and feeling very optimistic again! Liser I can't wait to see your tests! I so hope this is a good sign for you and not a late o!

Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## mera.mera

Hey liser update us whats your news .. did you get your bfp??


----------



## Liser67

No new updates yet. Still getting a really strong positive on the opk strips, and a flashing smiley face on the clearblue digital opk. BFN on the hcg test, and still no sign of AF (2 days late). DH and I will still continue to bd just in case.


----------



## Liser67

I just read on another thread that apparently if you have a high metabolism, like I do, it can take hcg longer to be detectable in your system, which could explain why I didn't get a bfp until I was 2 weeks late with my last pregnancy, and why I'm not getting one now. This is the first I've heard of this, so not too sure how accurate it is, just a little food for thought. I'm going to read in to this a bit more.


----------



## mera.mera

Well sorry for bfn but good news thats your af is late .. FX for you keep us updated


----------



## Liser67

Well, still getting positive ovulation tests, but I started spotting yesterday. Yesterday it was very little, and it was brown. This morning I had a little bit more, but it was still brown (a little lighter than yesterday though). I have that dull feeling like my period is about to start. I'm expecting AF any minute now. So frustrated. Just wish she would hurry up and make her appearance so we can get to trying again.


----------



## goldeelox8

(((Hugs))) after having experienced this personally a few times I did ask my OB about it. He said some women register a surge right before AF. Technically it shouldn't be as high as right before O, but if yours is high enough for a positive test like mine, this could be the cause. It stinks not knowing what is going on with our bodies in the TWW and the sister symptoms don't help. GL!


----------



## Liser67

Well... the witch got me. I'm out this cycle. It sucks, but I'm ok. I wasn't really expecting to get a bfp, but you can't help but to be a little bit hopefully during the tww, especially when af decides to be funny and come late (I'm never late). Hiphophooray, my fingers are still crossed for you! Hopefully you have better luck than me. After I had my miscarriage in November, I was looking for anything to make myself feel better, so I had my tarot cards read for fun... according to cards, I'm supposed to be finding out I'm pregnant in February. Curious to see how accurate that will be lol. Thank you for the support everyone!!


----------



## hiphophooray

Aw im so sorry the witch got you :( now you can just focus on that Feb BFP!!!


----------



## babifever

Hello all, sounds like we may have some bfp's soon......right now I'm just waiting. Not sure of a DPO date because I was not tracking but I do know last 2 months af has came on the 13th around 1 pm.....


----------



## Liser67

Lots of sticky baby dust to everyone!:dust:
Hope to hear of some BFPs soon! I'll post if I get mine in February, like the psychic said lol


----------



## Liser67

Well... it looks like the psychic may have been right. The picture is of the internet cheapie pregnancy test I did last night. I was very surprised to see that there is a faint line!! I did another one this morning and there was a second line again, still lighter than the control line, but darker this morning than it was last night! I'm feeling hopeful, but doubtful at the same time. The timing is really off for this to be a bfp. I'm going to pick up a digital pregnancy test on my lunch break... I really hope this is it!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 49


----------



## Liser67

Digital pregnancy test just confirmed it... 1-2 weeks


----------



## stardust27

Congrats Liser!! :D


----------

